# ride DH or K2 www or K2 Darkstar



## Guest (Oct 23, 2008)

which one..

ride dh 08 vs k2 www 09 vs k2 darkstar 08



tooo many freaking choices..GRRRRR


----------



## playbass311 (Feb 10, 2008)

What kind of riding are you looking to do and what area do you usually ride/live?


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2008)

i hit parks, jumps, jibs, butter, i also ride all over mountain..i dont just stick to the parks all the time, though, this year i might try to stick to it a bit more.....i currently own a 06 dh dfc and i think its a perfect board for me but i'm thinking about trying something else. and an 08 dh is on the list is cause my 06 is damaged from a ....unlock car-rack accident ^^ not thanks to my stupid ass friend


----------



## RomeBeta32 (Oct 21, 2008)

I have never ridden any of those But I would go for the DH. Always read good reviews, but the k2 www looks sick too. I like the www rocker version. Even if you buy the k2 and dont like it you can always resale it.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I second the Rocker WWW. I'm betting more than half of snowboarders will be on rocker in two years time. So get on it now, you'll be good to go when every companies lineup is half rocker boards. And with it being a rocker, if you don't like it, you'll be able to sell it in less than a week.


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

Well if you feel the DH is the perfect board already then thats the safe bet. Then out of the WWW and the Darkstar you'd probably want the Darkstar if your riding more than just park.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2008)

the rockered www is pretty sickkkk


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2008)

think having a super soft board like the www would be better for all the buttery tricks or a semi soft like the dark star..


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

Well yes but if your looking to ride the whole mountain like you said you were then theres no point getting the WWW as it's just a jibstick. Spend a little more and go for the Darkstar.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I have the 08 darkstar and its surprisingly buttery. Its a little narrower than the dh which is what I rode in 07. I personally would never waist my time with a www just because the thing is ridiculously soft. I'd recommend the 08 darkstar if you can find one.


----------



## joeydzzle (Jan 30, 2008)

which board would u think is good for buttering and doing blues and greens?

www seems too soft 
dh seems too stiff

opinions?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Well if you're worried about the noodlage of the WWW then the DH. It won't be too stiff, its inbetween the WWW and the Darkstar in stiffness.


----------



## joeydzzle (Jan 30, 2008)

Nivek said:


> Well if you're worried about the noodlage of the WWW then the DH. It won't be too stiff, its inbetween the WWW and the Darkstar in stiffness.


Really? the guy at my local store told me that the dh was stiffer than the darkstar. Then again i don't think he knew anything about snoboarding. when he was showing me boards he was just reading off the back of the board (i HATE when people do that)


----------

